# Diy courses: tiling or floorlaying courses in Munster



## gideon152 (27 Jan 2006)

Hello, Can't find any tiling or floorlaying courses in munster. Browsed till my fingers bleed. The one in Ennis I found only starts in Autumn and other tiling courses are too far away in Cavan.
Does anyone know of a nightclass in either tiling or timber floor laying in the munster region.

Thanks,

Sammy.


----------



## moneygrower (27 Jan 2006)

*Re: Diy courses*

Is there anything with Fas Sammy?


----------



## gideon152 (27 Jan 2006)

*Re: Diy courses*

No, tried fas site for evening courses and nothing. Its a 4 year apprenteship for the day course and I'm a bit long in the tooth for that.

Thanks,

Sammy.


----------



## moneygrower (31 Jan 2006)

*Re: Diy courses*

see what you mean so far this is all I've found. Might be better to phone around because most of the school evening classes that start in the autumn also run in January so it could be worth getting onto your local schools lots of them are not that into updating websites

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/archive/index.php/t-2700.html


----------



## Fintan (31 Jan 2006)

*Re: Diy courses*

maybe ring a tiling company and get a part-time job? (work weekends or something) no better way to learn than on the job training!


----------



## Square Mile (31 Jan 2006)

*Re: Diy courses*

Hello

I did a plumbing evening course in Newpark school a few years ago.  €60 I think for a 12 week course.  It was more a demonstration by the plumber but it helped overcome a lot of the fear of plumbing, and i have used the skills learned regularly since.  I just finished installing a new bathroom from scratch and the skills came in handy.

The following year I did an evening course in car mechanic - again it was based on demonstations but very useful nevertheless.  That was in a school in Bray 9Boghall Road)- cost about €70 for a 12 week course. (each course 2 hours duration).

Brochures are usually available around August / September or you can get a book listing all the night courses available in Ireland available in most newsagents.


----------

